# My band's first show (Future show dates content)...



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 19, 2008)

...was absolutely sick. i had a ton of fun up there on stage.
even though we sold all of our tickets (55 tickets), very few of the people we sold tickets to actually showed up, so i was a bit worried that the crowd wouldn't be all that into us, as they'd pretty much be there for the other bands.
i am quite pleased to say that i was dead fucking wrong. the crowd (maybe 200 people? ) tore the fucking place apart when we played. there was a huge pit the entire time we were playing, and during the last song about twenty people lined up at the front of the stage and windmilled. 
we had a _fuckton_ of people (including a bunch of cute girls ) asking about cds, tickets and dates for our next few shows.

for the rest of the bands, the crowd was COMPLETELY still and unresponsive. 


so, if some of you SoCal guys want to come check us out, here are the dates/locations for our next few shows:

Feb. 29th @ Angels Sports Bar in Corona. 21 and up only.

March 2nd @ The Showcase Theater in Corona. All ages.

March 7th @ The Gotham in San Bernardino. All ages.

March 22nd @ Home Brew in San Dimas. All ages.

tickets prices are either $10 or $9 depending on the show.
times to be announced.

in know there are some SoCal people here, hit me up for some tickets!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome , congrats


----------



## yevetz (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Feb 19, 2008)

any recordings?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Edroz (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## budda (Feb 20, 2008)

i am planning on making a 3pc w/ eleven59 and andrew (my roomie/best friend/PRO drummer)

congrats on a wicked show! i NEED to start playing live again


----------



## Crucified (Feb 20, 2008)

you guys ahd to sell your own tickets? please don't tell me you payed to play!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 20, 2008)

Crucified said:


> you guys ahd to sell your own tickets? please don't tell me you payed to play!



nah, no pay to play bullshit.
we got two dollars for every ticket we sell, so that's why we sold them.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 20, 2008)

Happy for you man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 21, 2008)

josh, look at my thread!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 2, 2008)

Crucified said:


> you guys ahd to sell your own tickets? please don't tell me you payed to play!





Here we must pay to play.

Congrats Shawn, but where's Mrs Fjellstad?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 2, 2008)

we had another show two days ago at a strip club and we have a battle of the bands tonight. wish me luck!



skinhead said:


> Here we must pay to play.
> 
> Congrats Shawn, but where's Mrs Fjellstad?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 2, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> we had another show two days ago at a strip club and we have a battle of the bands tonight. wish me luck!



Cool!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 2, 2008)

My band has to pay to play too, it really sucks...

hey man, are you guys willing to do a show together in San Diego and vice versa?
hit me up


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 2, 2008)

Sabu2k1 said:


> My band has to pay to play too, it really sucks...
> 
> hey man, are you guys willing to do a show together in San Diego and vice versa?
> hit me up



san diego might be a bit far. maybe we could find some show at sort of a meeting point between SD and riverside. anyway, i'd be totally down to do a show with some fellow ss.orgers.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 2, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> san diego might be a bit far. maybe we could find some show at sort of a meeting point between SD and riverside. anyway, i'd be totally down to do a show with some fellow ss.orgers.



That sounds good too, as my band wants to head up north and branch out.


----------

